# homlite chansaw refuses to stay running



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i have a homelite 16 inch gas chainsaw model UT10532. Has not worked right sense I got it from homedepot last year. Then it would run a full power then start to die and I would have to tap the throttle to get it back up to speed. even when not under load. This year won't run for more they 3 seconds are does not get to full power.Im thinking its a carb problem like its not set right. Any ideas


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Nine times out of 10 its old/stale fuel.
Dump the old fuel into a glass container and compare it with fresh made- its likely to be cloudy, perhaps with some scum or water at the bottom.
Pull and clean the plug-look for carbon deposites -reset it to specs.
pull the cord a few times to clean all fuel in the lines out thru the plug hole.
Make a FRESH batch of fuel/oil a SMALL batch so it doesnt go stale also. Always use 2-cycle oil-never use auto oil.
fire it up
After two seasons of cutting remove the muffler and clean out the carbon accumulation on the exhaust port.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

this thing has had this problem sense the day I got from home depot.guess this one slipped passed the pre-test stage  but I will try that


----------



## SIXX (Jan 4, 2007)

lexmarks567 said:


> this thing has had this problem sense the day I got from home depot.guess this one slipped passed the pre-test stage  but I will try that


Why didn't you return it?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

SIXX said:


> Why didn't you return it?


didn't think of that and I lost the recept for it


----------



## stinger8302 (Nov 27, 2006)

Most gas powered chain saws have a limited lifetime warranty I would check with that. Call homelite and see what your options are. If worse comes to worse the store you bought it at can look up your receipt from when you bought it if you paid with a credit or debit card. Calling homelite to see what they can do for ya would be my first option though. Why spend more money fixing it yourself if you don't really have to? Good luck.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Im guessing its a carb issue and it has a 2 year warrenty but it does not cover carb adjustments if thats all it needs


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Did you ever put oil in it? (not in the gas tank!)

There should be a separate place to put oil, to lubricate the chain, and the other moving parts.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

gurutech said:


> Did you ever put oil in it? (not in the gas tank!)
> 
> There should be a separate place to put oil, to lubricate the chain, and the other moving parts.


yes have used bar and chain oil on the chain oil tank.as for the engine this is a 2 cycle so you mix 2 cycle oil with the gas. If I take it in for a tune up its going to run about $90 which is more then what I paid for it brand new from home depot last year


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Kinda sounds like you have an air leak between the carb and the block especially if it ran decent when cold, then got worse as the engine warmed up. Have you checked? I used to use chainsaw engines on my 1/4 scale aircraft and ran into your symptoms many times. Two issues were usually the cause... 1) air leak 2) crud in the needle valve(s) / seat . To fix #1 I always had a supply of home made gaskets and replaced them with ease. #2 is just as easy to fix. Just remove them and flush the fuel system. There isn't much that can go wrong with one of those engines.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Guyzer said:


> Kinda sounds like you have an air leak between the carb and the block especially if it ran decent when cold, then got worse as the engine warmed up. Have you checked? I used to use chainsaw engines on my 1/4 scale aircraft and ran into your symptoms many times. Two issues were usually the cause... 1) air leak 2) crud in the needle valve(s) / seat . To fix #1 I always had a supply of home made gaskets and replaced them with ease. #2 is just as easy to fix. Just remove them and flush the fuel system. There isn't much that can go wrong with one of those engines.


a trick my parts guy said take a can of wd-40 and spray around the gaskets if it speeds up or slows down you got a leak. I will have to try it. i


----------

